# full rear bumper respray in Birmingham



## kentus maximus (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi as title really, I have an MG ZR facelift rear bumper and spats that needs priming and spraying in Trophy yellow FAR. I can hand it over primered. How much am I looking at.

Heres the bumper in question


----------



## kentus maximus (Nov 14, 2012)

And heres the spats.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd shop around a few bodyshops in your area. But if your priming it your self they may not want to paint it, as they won't put any gaurantee on what it will look like when painted.
Also if your priming them use a white primer, as mg trophy yellow doesn't cover very well at all. 
But if you want me to guess just to paint them you may be looking around £100-150 just to paint them, the prices will vary really.


----------



## kentus maximus (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok mate cheers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Rehman & Sons in Halesowen for a proper job


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Perfection motors, minworth, sutton coldfield, 0121 351 5703 ask for mark and tell him you are a member on here, he will look after you.


----------



## kentus maximus (Nov 14, 2012)

cheers lads


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

RaceGlazer said:


> Rehman & Sons in Halesowen for a proper job


Go past this place regular there work always looks good:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Poutney in town is who I use. 

Cheap as chips and will always put rite any bad bits without argument

Dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Smart Care in Tipton are superb. Great prices and you even get a courtesy car! The R8 they did yesterday was perfect. Mention me and you'll get looked after


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My Smart repair guy Craig does a good job, check out his work in my thread, projects and restorations.
Let me know if you want his number, he will also come to you.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been advised trophy yellow is a bugger to match :-(


----------

